# Just Dropped Holley off to be Spayed



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Dan and I are a wreck today. We just dropped Holley off at the vet's office. I know I am not going to get any work done today. I just hope our little girl gets through it all okay. We are worry worts when it comes to her.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm sure it will go well. I understand though, I think we will be nervous wrecks when Darwin gets the chop. Give us an update when she is home


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm sure she will do great! Happy New Year to you & newly spayed, Holley


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy new year all. Holley is home and doing well. Night one she acted like a drunk, making a triangle with her legs for balance and wobbling in a counter clockwise fashion. She hates her comfy cone, and her confinement, but its for her own good. If only we knew what was normal and not normal so we could stop getting freaked out at every little moment! We are going to put another post in a different area expressing our nerves. Thanks for your thoughts everyone!


----------

